
Watch one of the first iAds - impressive concept - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/07/01/watch-one-of-the-first-iads/
======
pedalpete
I wasn't entirely sure what the new iAd was all about.

This video demonstration makes me think that this is a product that is really
only effective for a few years.

I suspect that most of the native apps will move to being web-apps enabled
with touch and native capabilities, so why would an advertiser tie themselves
to a single platform.

The only 'interesting' bit of iAd is that it launches an app instead of
opening the ad in a browser. I guess now we know why jobs finally decided it
was a good idea to allow multi-task. iAds wouldn't work without it.

